# Inability to use discussion thread.



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm wondering how long it will be before the or a moderator(s) will start suspending or terminating accounts because folks can't follow simple instructions.
In jt's OP he made a simple request to only post in the development section if you have a log cat. Have fun flaming if you want. It doesn't matter, I'll more than likely find it humorous.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_P (Aug 22, 2011)

The main post on that thread specifically states (complete with bold text): *Bug reports are allowed in this thread only*

Can you really blame people for posting bugs there?


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

J_P said:


> Can you really blame people for posting bugs there?


If jt's request for a logcat with the bug report is ignored, then yes.


----------



## J_P (Aug 22, 2011)

So you want people to get banned for trying to help? How does is that encouraging in a forum? I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't really interpret "please include a logcat" as an ultimatum which would eventually lead to a ban. In my case, I just bought this phone yesterday, installed all the drivers, rooted it, and flashed the ROM. I haven't been able to get ADB to recognize the device (it wasn't working with the stock ROM either... I've had this issue with the last Galaxy S device I had. I did see the link to download the Nexus driver though) so I just posted my bug report because I felt that it would be helpful for the people working on this project to know what types of issues people are experiencing, and what those issues are. I meant no harm, and I don't believe reporting a bug without a logcat should lead to a ban for anyone. The ban hammer should be used on people who are being offensive, people who are harassing others, and people who are spamming the forums... not people who are trying to be helpful. I might be new here, but I'm not new to the internet, discussion forums, computers, developing, coding, or the Android OS. Woops, I made a mistake, End of the world.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Passes tissue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe you should go and read the entire development thread for the initial ICS release, if by page 30 you haven't understood the point of only logcat bug reports at least you'll be much more knowledgeable regarding the known issues in this ROM


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> Passes tissue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I think in my case a punching bag would be more appropriate way to deal with it...


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> Maybe you should go and read the entire development thread for the initial ICS release, if by page 30 you haven't understood the point of only logcat bug reports at least you'll be much more knowledgeable regarding the known issues in this ROM


This + infinity

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_P (Aug 22, 2011)

awww. I'm sorry for upsetting you guys. I promise I'll never do it again. I posted the logcat. Now you guys can go back to your lives.

And is there a reason why you started this thread rather than address me when this happened?










Was it just bad timing? And, should you be banned from the internet because you can't do a Google search?


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

J_P said:


> awww. I'm sorry for upsetting you guys. I promise I'll never do it again. I posted the logcat. Now you guys can go back to your lives.
> 
> And is there a reason why you started this thread rather than address me when this happened?
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure why you are taking this to heart. Your not the only one who posts in the wrong section. Keep digging. It's not mature to copy a message I sent to you privately and post for everyone to see. I'm sure if you read the code of conduct for the forum it's against the rules!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

/endthread Srsly..

Do people like to NOT read instructions.. yes.. Does it suck to wade through 100 pages of "Does the camera work?/ ZOMG how do i Install" .. YES..

I think that is the point of this thread, but starting a completely new thread on it only clutters the forums further. This type of thing has been posted in SEVERAL threads now regarding the use of "Discussion" Threads.
I'm not sure we need a Discussion - of Discussion Threads , thread. Some people will get it.. a lot wont.. If it's that bad maybe there should be a post review/approval system for the Development Threads. Because just like on the internet, even people in real life can't follow simple instructions, quite often...


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

repilce said:


> If it's that bad maybe there should be a post review/approval system for the Development Threads.


I like this idea. The point that I'm trying to get across is that jt doesn't have to help us out. In the alphalulz development thread he never updated OP because people wouldn't follow instructions. It would be a shame for him or any other developer to quit sharing because of the inability to follow instructions. From what I understand that's why he left a previous developer site that he shared his work with/on.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

I think the problem is (beyond the fact that the human race doesn't seem to want to read anymore -- even smarter folks are statistically not reading as much as they used to) three things, essentially:

1) It's way too easy to reply to a development threat when your're on the 30th page.. you don't see the original post on that page, you don't see the instructions saying to NOT post there - that's all the way back on page one. Should one remember from when they were on page one and clicked the links to download the ROM? Yes, they probably should. But, it's not likely that 100% of folks will. Again, reading not always a strong point.

2) There's nothing on the "reply to this topic" box that cautions one about posting in Dev threads. Of course, that might be tricky to work into the forum software, but it might be worth it. If a big development thread has a specific discussion thread... it would be great if there were a link to that on each page, or on the reply pages. Again, might be tricky to implement, but definitely within the realm of possible.

3) The phrasing that is used to say that only bug reports with logcats should be posted in the ICS dev thread is phrased in a way that some could interpret it to mean that if you have found a bug, it MUST go in that thread -- whereas I think what's intended is that only reports of bugs containing full and accurate information go there... speculation and incomplete info is more welcome in the discussion thread. It's just a phrasing thing, but I did have to read it twice, and someone in this thread mentioned it as well.

Honestly, when people find a problem... I think they get excited. They think they're helping by posting it. Many of the posts regarding this or that issue with ICS haven't been demanding that things work - just informational discussion. They are, unfortunately, not the RIGHT information to help fix the issue (a logcat) -- but all the same, I think that we're all a little thrilled by the concept of ICS on these phones.. and everyone is trying to contribute in their way. There has to be a solution, because it stinks when the dev threads get hard to sort through - but I have to think that even the 'me too' style posts have some value. ;; shrug ;;


----------



## 4FatSno (Aug 8, 2011)

The discussion thread was created to help the developer...not just by limiting it to bug posting, but by pulling non developing topics out of the ROM link and transferring them to the discussion link (remember the last few postings in the alpha section---the idea that a new discussion thread would keep the ROM thread small and manageable)

I only starting rooting last summer and I am a full blown flashaholic.
I'm blown away with what jt can develop ...and blown away at how nitsuj is willing to "teach" everyone/interact and work for us.

There are tons of smart people here willing to share some serious technical information ... and there are the rest of us who think we can help (want to help). 
I haven't had a single pop up keyboard nor a SOD. Ever! All because of you guys. Every one of you. Because I've learned from each and every one of you. The pros and the noobs, like me. 
Overall, I've seen people help first then ask to take discussions to the other thread. The noob usually steps up...apologizes ...begins to post in the right thread. Unfortunately... there are those that need to degrade and humiliate a noob first... then point out that reading is essential... then, they simply don't help. That makes the entire community loose value, look bad, loose trust.
Its easy to be a jerk and pick on a noob. 
It's takes a lot of energy to teach and help and guide a newbie. But it's the very least you can do compared to what people like jt and nitsuj are selflessly doing for all of us! 
I'm thankful that each and every one of you is willing to share something. I hope everyone feels the same way.

sent from outerspace


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our first inclination should be to post in the discussion thread if we have questions or issues. By posting there, we're about 10x more likely to get the help we need and we won't get hit with all the "this belongs in the discussion thread - didn't you read the OP?" posts. If nobody responds, it doesn't mean you're being ignored. More likely it's because nobody who saw your post so far knows the answer. If you post again and still nobody answers, it's logcat/ROM thread time.

Tl;dr version: Post your question in the discussion thread, likely get answers. Post in the ROM thread without a logcat, get "this belongs in the discussion thread" instead.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Skynet, if everbody used this logic we would have no lulz.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Skynet, if everbody used this logic we would have no lulz.


You know, you're right! Everyone, be sure to post "ZOMG! This ROM rocks! Thanks jt!" and then make another separate post saying you have some easily fixed issue that has been brought up at least 5 times in the ROM thread. Disregard what I said before









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## 4FatSno (Aug 8, 2011)

Skynet, there's no disputing that. The discussion thread is my go to thread. And it should be everyone's go to thread. 
I would like to ask that people in this community simply reach a little deeper and help first. Guide first. And then point out to read and follow the discussions thread. To post there first. And if the post could develop...could help jt and the community, that they will be asked to post in the ROM thread. 
I also want to acknowledge everyone for all their help. Its easy to be overlooked, it happens in our everyday lives more often than not. The fact is, you guys ROCK! I follow your recommendations because I believe in you. I trust you. Being here for months has a lot to do with that. And the new members will soon see that. Let's not push them away.

sent from outerspace


----------



## 4FatSno (Aug 8, 2011)

Droidstyle, I just spit up my coffee on my fascinate. You're funny!

sent from outerspace


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

And it keeps going and going....
I used to report the posts and a moderator would clean the thread, but last Friday I received a message that basically said thanks for reporting this but stop doing it...
Now what?


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

But we should start whole new threads to Female Dog and moan about how people cant read? Really,Really?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> And it keeps going and going....
> I used to report the posts and a moderator would clean the thread, but last Friday I received a message that basically said thanks for reporting this but stop doing it...
> Now what?


Now you just ignore them.


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> Now you just ignore them.


And the dev thread becomes a useless jungle of bs.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just like on xda.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Just like on xda.


Every time someone says that I freak out my dog when I burst out with laughter.

We are the only site supporting development instead of development supporting the site. Jt knows this & since you guys are all his acolytes then show some understanding.

It's not such a simple task to fight a war against smiles & "nice ROM bro". We are not going to employ a full time team dedicated to moving every post without a logcat from 1 thread to another just for 1 thread.


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

Everyone quit whining and bi:wacko:tching

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

check out jt's latest tweet. my fears are coming true all thanks to the select few

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> check out jt's latest tweet. my fears are coming true all thanks to the select few
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


What this?

@Druid0 its probably pointless to petition them tbh. I've asked for some bits, but haven't gotten a response


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

No, this: https://twitter.com/#!/_jt1134_/status/157924248013389824

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> check out jt's latest tweet. my fears are coming true all thanks to the select few
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


So how is that related to people posting stuff without logcats?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

poontab said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> So how is that related to people posting stuff without logcats?


He REALLY doesn't like clutter in his threads







Seriously, though, he works on many devices, and has apparently made a breakthrough on getting mtd working on the Charge (along with imnuts iirc).

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

With as much as some of you read between the lines I guess it will eventually need to be said so....

If you want to blame someone for him dropping fascinate blame us (RootzWiki) for the Galaxy Nexus. We don't mind. At least he's looking for a qualified successor instead of just dropping the mic gangsta style.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

poontab said:


> With as much as some of you read between the lines I guess it will eventually need to be said so....
> 
> If you want to blame someone for him dropping fascinate blame us (RootzWiki) for the Galaxy Nexus. We don't mind. At least he's looking for a qualified successor instead of just dropping the mic gangsta style.


Some of us on Twitter recommended some real clowns for the job, though









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

i made the mistake of accidentally posting in the dev thread when i thought i was in the discussion thread. reason being, i was reading so long it started to look like a discussion thread and i was trying to give someone advice. my bad. honest mistake. but all these forums really get flooded with the same questions over and over because no one takes the time to read. if you dont want to read dont flash the ROM. my opinion


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Sbrissen bump. 3 pages and 1 logcat. SMHID!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hai Guise! Here's my catalog:










Err I mean logcat










Hmmm...i don't think that's right either... Geez following directions is hard.

Let's laugh about our mistakes, learn from them, and not repeat those same mistakes in the future. =)


----------

